# Question about splitting



## Tall Steve (Sep 2, 2009)

I am a second year beek and had to leave my hive when i moved last fall. I went back this Sunday am performed my first split. I placed 5 frames in a nuc and am hoping they will make a new queen for me. I am anticipating they will make multiple emergency queens. If so should i leave them all or should I tear some of them down. If there is anything else i should know let me know.

Thanks,

T.S.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Let the bees do the work.

They will tear out any Qcells they thing are not good.
The first Q out will take care of the rest.
Bees have bee doing it for years!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

The only thing I would ahve done differently, is take the queen in the split and let the bigger colony raise the emergency cells. Letting all cells continue is fine, but I would be inclined to just leave the best looking two so the winner isn't totally worn out or injured come time to do a mating flight. But the other comment is just as valid. Two beekeepers=3 opinions.


----------

